# The Osprey are back in the nest Hwy 53 bridge Lake Lanier



## GAJoe (May 28, 2013)

I saw three little fuzzy heads show themselves also.


----------



## leo (May 29, 2013)

Neat captures Joe, thanks for posting them


----------



## wareagle700 (May 29, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## georgia357 (May 29, 2013)

Excellent pictures, those are beautiful birds.


----------



## cre8foru (May 29, 2013)

Nice BIF shots.


----------



## Hoss (May 29, 2013)

Lunch by air.  Great series.

Hoss


----------



## GAJoe (May 29, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## wvdawg (May 29, 2013)

Great captures!  Way to go!


----------



## rip18 (May 30, 2013)

Those are a cool series!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 31, 2013)

Way too cool.  Good job.  Did not know they were up there.


----------



## BuckMKII (May 31, 2013)

Awesome shots of awesome birds!


----------



## Foxhunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Omg!! Awesome pics! I love Birds of Prey.


----------



## cornpile (Jun 6, 2013)

Great BIF shots


----------

